# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  توزيع وحدات السكن على الضباط

## معاذ ملحم

توزيع وحدات السكن الوظيفي على الضباط المستفيدين



تنفيذاً لتوجيهات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بتوفير السكن المناسب لضباط القوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية رعى رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة الفريق أول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة في ضاحية الأميرة سلمى في الزرقاء امس الإحتفال بتوزيع وحدات السكن الوظيفي على الضباط المستفيدين.
وأكد رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة لدى لقائه المستفيدين على تنفيذ رؤى وتوجيهات جلالة القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بتوفير سكن كريم ومناسب لضباط وأفراد القوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمينة، مشدداً على أن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة تضع مبادرة جلالة القائد الأعلى بتوفير سكن كريم لعيش كريم على قمة سلم اولوياتها لتوفير السكن الملائم لمنتسبي القوات المسلحة.
وتم تنفيذ مشروع ضاحية الأميرة سلمى من قبل صندوق المشروعات التنموية والإستثمارية الخاص بالقوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية بالتعاون مع شركة محلية حيث تم اعتماد نظام عصري وحديث ومواصفات عالية تفوق المواصفات المعتمدة في السوق المحلي.
وتجول رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة في مرافق الضاحية واطلع على تفاصيل وذي نظام الشقق السكنية.
وعبر المستفيدون عن بالغ شكرهم وتقديرهم وولائهم لجلالة القائد الأعلى على هذه المكرمة. وفي نهاية الحفل وزع مدير مؤسسة الإسكان والأشغال العسكرية مفاتيح الشقق السكنية على المستفيدين.
وحضر الحفل رئيس هيئة الموارد الدفاعية والإدارة والإستثمار في القيادة العامة ومدير عام مؤسسة الموارد الوطنية المهندس أكرم ابو حمدان وعدد من كبار الضباط.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------

